# From the Forums: Do you wear kneepads on every ride?



## Paul_Cherry (Feb 5, 2020)

At times I wondered if it's "overkill" wearing my kneepads. But why not? Whenever I come up on a log to jump or a slick root to go through, it just makes practical sense and gives me added confidence. Plus it serves another purpose. My G Form kneepads are sprayed with permethrin as a tick repellent. And so I have no reason not to wear them. Heck in all my years of riding no one has said anything or given me looks not to wear them. And even if they did , who cares? I know what's best for me. oh and I'm pushing 60 next year. yah, I better keep them on!


----------



## Geoff_Ashworth (Oct 20, 2020)

I try to wear a simple knee sleeve when I ride. I rode this summer without them on a system that I am used to. I ended up bailing on a bridge, and gashed my knee. Got 5 stitches and couldn't ride for 6 weeks. Lesson learned.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I wear knee pads every ride. I'm such a spaz, I never know when I'm going to crash and it seems like I always land knee first. I've been wearing the Leatt Airflex Pro and the G-form Pro X2 over the past two or three years. Both comfortable, although the Leatt pad part digs into the top of my shin a bit unless I turn it a little. G-Form are comfy and more protective on the shins and sides.... but the padding has started to peel off the spandex sleeve.


----------



## Rudi1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I wear knee pads on every ride. If you have an off then invariably the first thing to hit the ground is your knee (unless you go over the bars). About 6 years ago my pedal hit a low lying stump and I ended up on the ground with my right knee taking the full force of the impact. It swelled up liked a balloon and was painful for several weeks. X-rays showed no breakages, just tissue damage which eventually came right. Now I wear knee pads all the time and since then I have had a few offs with the knee pad saving me. I use Fox Launch Pro knee pads.


----------



## fedfox (Aug 22, 2017)

I used to wear them on gnarly terrain only, until one day i crashed on a very green trail and my knee hit the ground first. I thought i broke my patella, could not ride for two weeks. Now i wear them on every ride, they are for the most part comfy and just as a safety precaution is worth it.


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

I bought some knee and elbow pads just because of the pandemic. Even though I'm just riding the same beginner level trail I've riden a hundred times, I don't want to accidentally put additional strain on the medical system (or get exposed because I have to go to a hospital).

I also find that my hands take a beating in most of my crashes. I looked everywhere for protective gloves that had meaningful protection on the palms. They were hard to find, but I eventually discoverd some Specialized Body Geometry Dual Gel Gloves. They don't sell them on some big online retailers, so you have to know to look for them. The palm gel padding is thicker than it looks - great for crashes (but no special knuckle protection).


----------



## Camilla1 (Oct 21, 2020)

When I just started out with MTB I never wore protective gear. But then I tore three major ligaments in my left knee when I slid out of a tight corner and the bike frame smashed the side of my knee. I had to get ACL reconstruction surgery or else my knee would continue to give out of place and act like a noodle. 9 months to a year recovery time. Trust me, you may feel kind of silly at first wearing protective gear while on an easy trail, but even accidents on green trails can turn into a blown knee or worse. From now on I wear knee pads anytime I'm riding.


----------



## alm865 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's way too hot here where I live. With temperatures up over 40degC in summer elbow and knee pads only come on when I'm shuttling in the heat. Heat exhaustion is another factor to consider here, even the choice of fabric for your shirt will affect how hot you get. Winter is fine to wear them all the time. Just depends, I'd consider wearing the full face, goggles and elbow pads as important as the knee pads along with some light moto gloves as I've torn through the mtb gloves like butter many times before. Usually if you fall off you'll also do your elbow, and full faces protect you from swooping birds (bonus), and the goggles stop bugs from hitting your eyes (trust me, a big Christmas beetle to the eyeball at speed will give you an instant headache). I'm not afraid to gear up but it won't be on a 40degC day on a green, blue or even black trail. Double black you've got no choice but to gear up but I won't be riding it in the heat!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Interesting question! I haven't worn knee pads since playing division I football. I also wore them while wrestling for 15 years.
I do wear a helmet most times. I never ride without eye protection, or gloves.
I have lost some skin since MTB biking since 1989, but most damage to my legs has been done by the pedals or sticks I have fallen on.
I could see wearing a teeth guard before knee armor.
I did hit a stump on a pedal strike on SPDs that really hurt my foot and tore the shoe free from the pedal (switched to flats soon after). Ruined a pair of excellent shoes.
Most of my crashes have involved a launch over the handlebars and my shins were never the first concern.


----------



## Brian19 (Apr 27, 2020)

My knees barely work on a good day. Another injury would mean best case, weeks off the bike. I ride pavement without pads, maybe the pretty straight and flat trail that runs along the converted railway path. Any other single track and my knees and shins (Spank Spikes hurt) are covered with at least G-Form. I should probably get better about wearing my elbow pads too. I've got scars on top of scars and I'm too old and too fat to worry about looking cool.


----------



## Rusty_Baillie (May 24, 2016)

Knee pads are comfy but don't protect the shins.......and those shin bones are just waiting to be gashed!
So I wear full leg pads......usually soft ones but for scary stuff nice and burly helps the mind.......


----------



## ai2 (Oct 25, 2020)

After snap'n a hip on a basic non-technical fire road descent at nite i will be getting use to hip pads as well?


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

What would you guys say are the lightest, most comfortable best knee pads for xc riding? Thanks


----------

